# Justice for captain please help us...important!



## Justiceforcaptain (Sep 22, 2012)

Hello everyone,

captain was a 2 yr old german shepard , once training to be a police dog

captain was deaf and he was deemed too nice for police work

his owner beat him stabbed him and stavred him threw him in a dumpster where a couple found him and he passed away at the vets office the next day 

this was on July 18th his owner has not yet been charged

PLEASE join justice for captain facebook group here:
www.facebook.com/groups/justiceforcaptain/

to sign our petition go here:
www.petitions.com/petition/justice-for-captain/

PLEASE even if you arent from Vancouver where this happend we need your help

ALSO VISIT WWW.JUSTICEFORCAPTAIN.ORG


----------



## Justiceforcaptain (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## Justiceforcaptain (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I hope that person (I can't say owner because that wasn't what he was) gets nailed to the wall. I'm appalled that our beautiful country allows such cruelty and doesn't immediately act. First the sled dog massacre now poor Captain, what the heck is going on in BC!


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm glad Captain survived long enough to know that some people did care about him. What a horrible horrible fate for such a wonderful dog. How the F does this happen?
I hope your petitions do find justice for him.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I read about this. HORRIBLE. I can't believe this dirt bag hasn't been charged. I did see where someone had posted his picture and name on the internet though. Hopefully the wonderful world wide web has started its own form of justice. 

Someone should post his picture and name over at 4chan.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am amazed at the cruelty that humans can do to dogs who show us such loyalty and love. Justice for Captain.What an peice of excrement that person is.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

I read about this on FB. Poor baby.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I can't say what I think, because I will get a warning


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

That crap makes me cry and want to see them punished the same way they hurt the animals!!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I hope justice is served for once. Captain looked like a handsome boy that should of had alot more years left, Such a sad story


----------



## Justiceforcaptain (Sep 22, 2012)

thank you eevryone for your replies


please join and sign the petition.....whats 4chan?


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Petition Justice for Captain

this link will take you straight to the petition!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Justiceforcaptain said:


> thank you eevryone for your replies
> 
> 
> please join and sign the petition.....whats 4chan?



I signed the petition. 4chan is the forum that the group Anonymous was basically born from.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Signed!


----------



## blackmeadow (Sep 23, 2012)

Signed. 

That poor dog.  No animal deserves to be treated like that. I hope karma catches up to the person responsible, right quick.


----------

